# prozi defekt?



## EMinus (4. Februar 2002)

hi

ich habe bein demontieren meine prozi kühlers mein board n bisserl angekratzt, nach neu montage des neuen lüfters gig dan garnichts mehr
hab jetzt n neues board msi k7t266 ***  und wenn ich mir die prozessor eigenschaften augugge dan steht da nur 1153 mhz oder so 
aber ich habe ein athlon 1800+xp der 1530 mhz haben sollte. kann das sein das durch das ankratzen des boardes und danach einschalten des rechners der prozi n bisserl defekt gegangen ist und dadurch 400mhz fehlen??

ich bitte um konstruktive hinweise hilfen etc und nicht um komentare wie pechgehabt, dummgelaufen, etc denn das weis ich selbst.


----------



## Hellknight (4. Februar 2002)

Hmm bist du dir sicher das du in deinem Bios die Takte deines Prozessors richtig gesetzt hast, oder evtl. deinen takt zu weit nach unten gesetzt hast?.

Paste auf deinem Kühler?.


----------



## Hellknight (4. Februar 2002)

Hatte noch was vergessen ist dein Kühler überhaupt für die Höhe der MHz von deinem Proz ausgelegt?.

Kabel richtig rum am kühler bzw. dreht sich der Kühler richtig ?


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Februar 2002)

wie sieht es denn mit der Kompatiblität zwischen CPU und mobo aus ? und hast du schon neues Bios geflasht ? 

PS: Kaputt ist es nicht weil mir ist auch mal sowas wie dir passiert und da hatte ich nicht weniger Mhz sondern da ist der PC immer aus gegangen hat neugesartet und ich konnte nichts mehr installieren ... also im Grunde genommen alles im *****, aber bei dir scheint er ja sonst abgesehen von der mhz stabil zu laufen ,daher denk ich dass das Treiber/kompa probleme sind.


----------



## EMinus (4. Februar 2002)

das board solte eigentlich kompatibel sein der kuhler ist auch dafür zugelassen alpha hastenichjesehen 

aber ich werde das mal mit dem bios flashen versuchen

wie muss ich eigentlich den fsb und multiplikator fürn athlon 1800xp einstellen ??


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Februar 2002)

Das mit dem FSB und dem Multiplikator weiß ich auch nicht genau auf meinem alten board ( was im ***** ist  ) hat er das automatisch angepasst, aber bei meinem neuen hab ich das nicht selber gemacht das war der Händler. 
Doch ich weiß, noch von frühren CPU montagen dass man ihn anpassen musste, nicht bezüglich eines XPs aber allgemein bei einer CPU.ach ich verlabber mich.
Guck einfach mal in deine mobo Anleitung wenn da ein Multiplikator oder FSB setterist, ist er entweder im Bios einstellbar oder per Jumper auf dem Board und bei beiden Fällen müsste es in der Anleitung stehen .... im Falle einer Jumper einstellung musst du so oder so in die Anleitung gucken. 

Ansonsten falls nichts mehr läuft kann ich dir nur das VIA (falls deine mobo ein VIA chipset hat ...was wahrscheinlich ist) Forum empfehlen ... die haben extra nen Typen als mod angestellt oder das Forum von deinem mobo... in deinem Falle msi-technology.de oder so oder msi-computer.de.


... ich denke mehr als frag weiter oder guck in die mobo anleitung hab ich jetzt eigentlich nicht gesagt  ..... sorry


----------



## EMinus (5. Februar 2002)

*thx!*

jo danke überhaupt mal 
ich versuche es mal bei msi weiter


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2002)

Kein Problem, wenn ich dir damit helfen konnte immer wieder gerne *fg*


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

folgendermaßen fiddelst du den FSB und Multi...
FSB x Multi = ProziTakt
du hast nen Athlon XP, also hast du mit 99,2249 % Sicherheit nen FSB von 133. Dein Prozitakt bei nem 1800+ is 1533.
also:
1533 / 133 = Multi, das wären 11,5
das mag dir jetz komisch vorkommen, weil der Taschenrechner was anderes ausspuckt, aber das lässt sich folgendermaßen erklären: der FSB von 133 ist nicht wirklich 133, sondern 100 x 4/3 (in Worten: Einhundert mal vier drittel), was einen gesamtwert von 133,3333333 (usw.) also 133 komma periode 3 ergibt... rechnet man nun:
1533 / (100 x 4/3)
dann ist das Ergebnis genau 11,5 und das ist auch gleichzeitig dein Multiplikator.... 

wenn du nur Bahnhof verstehst, dann frag nach, ansonsten gl&hf ;-)


----------

